# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  X Encuentro Nacional de Aficionados a la Meteorología

## F. Lázaro

Entre los días 30 de octubre y 1 de noviembre de 2010 se celebrará en Madrid el X Encuentro Nacional de Aficionados a la Meteorología, patrocinado por la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).

En este X Encuentro Nacional se presentarán, entre otros actos, las siguientes ponencias:  "Episodios meteorológicos más relevantes en la CAM", "Análisis y kaza de tormentas", "Dos Supercélulas al N de Toledo (1 septiembre 2010), estrategia de caza y caracterización radar y visual" e "Historia del proyecto Meteoclimatic".

Más info:http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/an...ENAM_AEMET.pdf

----------

